# Anyway to change a straight-pin endcap to a square-pin?



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I ordered some 8800K 65W (Custom Sealife clearance from Big Al's) PC bulbs not realizing that they're square-pin plugs. The Aqualight fixtures I have have straight-pin end caps. Is there anything special that would need to be done to rewire the fixtures with a square-pin endcap?


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I would try to return them. I dont think you can rewire them or anything. Its not worth it anyway IMO. CSL is gone out of business.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I e-mailed AH Supply to see if their kit can drive a 65W bulb and be fitted with a square pin end cap.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

It's pretty simple to change the endcaps, you can either buy the endcaps alone or waterproof ones with cable and all, just cut the old one out and wire the new one. You shoudln't have any problems lighting up a 65W bulb.

You can get end caps at most reef supply stores:
http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium...fluorescent_pfo_customsealife_diy.asp?CartId=

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

The reply I got from AH Supply was that I'd need to use their dual 55W ballast in order to drive a single 65W bulb. The new end cap was an additional $7. So that's one avenue I have open, which may be a better one than to mess with rewiring the Aqualight.

Besides, I've been slowly working the idea of a large tank in the living room on my wife. So I'll be needing new fixtures anyway. :lol:


----------

